# Advertising on quads??



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Who here advertises for plowing on there quad? I want to make a sign for my quad just looking to get some ideas. I am thinking about a stainless 12x36 sign and mounting stobes and some lettering on it and putting it on the rear rack.. Anybody got some pics of what they use or ideas?


Sorry for all the questions but this is my first year on the quad.


----------

